

Amazon is bribing Android users into constantly running analytics with free apps - chimitos
https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1003016361&ref_=mas_surl_undrgrnd

======
noir_lord
That's an editorialised title (not that I don't agree with it) and this was
posted yesterday :)

